# inner ear pain



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

My daughter and I (both with FMS) have intermittent inner ear pain. Mine is only in the left ear, hers - both ears. I can't even sleep on my left side because it hurts so bad. My right side hurts from the fibro and I can't sleep on my back because of back problems, or stomach because I can't breathe. Nothing I've tried has alleviated the pain at all. I haven't had a full night's sleep in months. I also have shooting pain in my right eye and then throbbing pain.Anyone else with this weird pain?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I get the shooting eye pain, followed by throbbing temple pain, sometimes the ear pain. It's weird isn't it, and horrible. I find heat applied to the side when the pain is helps with the eye and head pain. Have you had a sight test since first getting the pain to check you don't have glaucoma? Have you talked to your doctor about the ear pain to check there's no treatable problem? Take care Paige, and I wish you a good night's sleep!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Paige, I also get ear pain and eye pain occasionally. It seems to come and go and depends on how bad my fm is. I had the eye pain a couple of days ago and it stays for a couple of seconds and then goes away, thank goodness. Is yours a stabbing pain?The ear pain seems to coincide with my sinuses. If my sinuses are acting up I tend to get ear pain. I have chronic sinusitis so it's not unusual for me to get buzzing sounds and ear pain. Susan gave you a good suggestion re: applying heat. If my gets real bad, I take a pain killer and put a warm damp face cloth in that area. As Susan said, it's probably a good idea to have it checked out. Could be ears, nose, teeth that can be giving you the pain.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks for the response! I've had the eyes and ears both checked several times. The eye pain started last year and yes, it is a stabbing pain followed by aching. Sometimes it feels like my eyeball is throbbing. Just had a thorough eye exam and the optic nerve is fine, the macular is fine, the over 40 vision needs bifocals. I have a mole on the back of my right eyeball so the pain always concerns me, but the mole hasn't changed since it was first documented (about 5 years ago.The ear pain comes and goes. I too have chronic sinusitis but have never had ear pain with it. This pain can hit when my head is absolutely clear and even when I have a sinus infection my ear "looks" fine.Someone suggested this pain could be caused my myelo-facia (sp?) pain syndrome.


----------

